# can anyone tell me what loach egg sacks look like?



## catchandkeep (Nov 23, 2010)

i have a clear tube witha couple of rocks and floating plastic plants inside it, and attached to some of the plants are large, tubular, brown sacks and i am trying to determine if they are eggs or waste. 

the thing is, i have seen their droppings and they are no where near the size of these things.

the only other fish in the tank that are big enough to have layed them (if they are eggs) are the cory's so i am also curious what their egg sacks look like.

i'll try to attach a pic. later, but in the meantime, i'd appreciate any info that anyone might have.

thanks.


----------



## catchandkeep (Nov 23, 2010)

*here are the pics.*

there is another one with a trail of white coming off of it which is what originally made me wonder if they hadn't spawned.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what kind of loaches ? how big are they ?
if i am not mistaken ; loaches are egg scatterers...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't recognize that. If the plants were alive, I'd suspect a root. Kind of looks like something dead being eaten by fungus. Are you missing any fish? Any bulbs? What have you fed lately. Any big stick food? 

Cory eggs look like eggs in clear gel, often, stuck to the glass.

What else is in the tank? Around it or above it (I get ugly dead bugs in my tanks).


----------



## catchandkeep (Nov 23, 2010)

they are dojo loaches, and no, none of my other fish have died. it is sparsely populated since it is only 20 gallons so it is easy to keep tabs on them.

the only plants i have are plastic and the aquarium has great filtration and thus stays very clear, but things do tend to collect in this tube with the plants in it, so i am pretty sure that's all it is. just weird, the shape of it.

it kind of broke up and scattered overnight so i can't really tell what it was/is. if i see any little loaches swimming around i'll separate them and be ecstatic though


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Whatever it is/was, definitely not weather loach eggs in any case.


----------



## catchandkeep (Nov 23, 2010)

checking the icons now


----------



## catchandkeep (Nov 23, 2010)

how do i pm? and yes i would love some baby pleco's but what are you charging for them? i got layed off recently and can't work due to sciatica so my money has to be spent judiciously.


----------



## catchandkeep (Nov 23, 2010)

ok i have no idear what the dragon cave is, but of course i am also on a truckload of pain meds for my back, so my blanket is currently confusing to me


----------

